# Fiamma Deluxe 8 ladder



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I've concluded that this will fit my Starspirit but I can't find any details of the fixings to body. Has anyone fitted a Fiamma ladder? I'm imagining that it will be a similer affair to the awning leg to van body clips.
Any pros and cons advice welcomed too :wink:


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

With this ladder you need the wall fitting kit, It is a separate item.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I wondered why you wanted a ladder, but having had a stardream I know what little storage there is, I was going to have a top box, but changed van instead. :lol:
Ours had a ladder, this meant that you cannot open the rear window.

cabby


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

My rear window is offset so I have space to the right of it. Want it mainly to access solar panels for cleaning and for days when I want to take photographs without being surrounded by people like at airshows :wink:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

SaddleTramp said:


> With this ladder you need the wall fitting kit, It is a separate item.


Google has let me down or rather Fiamma as I can't even find reference to such a kit on the 2010 USA price list :roll:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Johns cross are Fiamma dealers, give them a ring.
Have you checked what weight max permitted on roof. :roll:

cabby


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

> Have you checked what weight max permitted on roof. :roll:
> 
> cabby


 :lol: :lol: :lol: a bit late for that seeing as I've been all over it already. It feels solid to me. similer to the floor but slightly thinner ply top and bottom of 40mm of polystyrene capped with GRP outside


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

*Wall Fitting Kit*

Right I'm looking at this again whilst I've nowt to do.
Has anyone got a link to or any info on this "Wall fitting kit" Google comes up blank. :roll:

Being mechanically minded it clearly need to be something that transfers the load to inner & outer skins without crushing the wall.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Wall Fitting Kit*



Techno100 said:


> Right I'm looking at this again whilst I've nowt to do.
> Has anyone got a link to or any info on this "Wall fitting kit" Google comes up blank. :roll:
> 
> Being mechanically minded it clearly need to be something that transfers the load to inner & outer skins without crushing the wall.


hi techno100 don't know if it's to late now but a fitter in brownhills was put a bike rack on and he slid the bolts through tubing so the sides don't get crushed tightening up . jud


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

I use The brackets from the bike racks

Phil


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

techno100
have sent you a pm.

cabby


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

RhinoInstalls said:


> I use The brackets from the bike racks
> 
> Phil


How many of which :roll: 
http://www.johnscross.co.uk/categories/Fiamma-Replacement-Parts/Fiamma-Carry-Bike-Fixing-Kits/


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

Will have a look whats on the back of my van tomorrow. You only need. 4 plates and 8 nut and bolts. And you have to slightly mod the ladder for the coach bolts. (the ladder has round holes, not square for the coach bolts)

Phil


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Techno.......if I can find them in my garage, I have a complete set of new unused fittings for a Fiammi CL bike rack.

The M/Home already had the fittings on it when we bought it but no bike rack.

Will rummage around in the morning and get back to you.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

RhinoInstalls said:


> Will have a look whats on the back of my van tomorrow. You only need. 4 plates and 8 nut and bolts. And you have to slightly mod the ladder for the coach bolts. (the ladder has round holes, not square for the coach bolts)
> 
> Phil


Is the 2 hole spacing in the plates the same measurement as the 2 hole spacings in the ladder's brackets? The holes in the ladder's look quite far apart.


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

Techno100 said:


> Is the 2 hole spacing in the plates the same measurement as the 2 hole spacings in the ladder's brackets? The holes in the ladder's look quite far apart.


Yes they are.

Phil


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Ah that makes things less complicated


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Well I got the ladder. I got the Sikaflex. I got a selection of fixings courtesy of Phil at http://rhinoinstalls.co.uk/ and with a bit of Sun next week I hope to put it all together with pictures for fellow pre Swift Autocruisers.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

*JOB COMPLETED*

2004 Autocruise Starspirit Fiamma Ladder project.
The only place it actually will fit is with top brackets hard up against the bottom edge of the top moulding trim and centre line is governed by how the ladder nestles into the top moulding. 
This becomes self evident when holding it in place. As you will see from the pictures the very top fixings end up only just inside the overhead locker.The wood is quite substantial at this level which is just as well as only small washers will fit.
The top lower fixings land behind the pelmet and I've used penny washers.
The lower fixings are taken from a bike rack fitting kit and installed complete. All the bolts Top & Bottom are stainless steel coach bolts. 
After checking everything fitted dry I've removed and applied Sikaflex 512 to all four brackets. I've then carefully placed a stainless steel mudguard washer (about 2mm thick) close to the bottom edge of each bracket to ensure that all the adhesive cannot be squeezed out when the bolts are tightened.
Refitted tightened up and excess adhesive cleaned off.



































































Fixings supplied courstey of Phil at RhinoInstalls


----------

